# Feds charge 13 in pill mill, steroid bust



## Arnold (Sep 2, 2011)

*Feds charge 13 in pill mill, steroid bust*
South Florida Business Journal

Federal authorities charged 13 people, including five doctors, one pharmacist and one chiropractor, for illegal distribution of painkillers in another big pill mill bust.

The pain clinics shut down by the U.S. attorney for the Southern District of Florida and the Drug Enforcement Administration were in Broward, Palm Beach and Martin counties, and also operated through the Internet. They distributed painkillers, such as oxycodone, steroids and human growth hormones, according to the 42-count indictment. Some of the steroids were ordered from China.

???According to the indictment unsealed today, these defendants were involved in a scheme to push dangerous drugs ??? steroids, human growth hormone and oxycodone ??? into the hands of buyers who lacked legitimate prescriptions,??? said Tony West, assistant attorney general for the Civil Division of the U.S. Department of Justice, in a news release. ???Sadly, the defendants include physicians who, we allege, were doctors doing harm: ignoring their oaths and obligation to put the health and safety of patients first.???

The doctors charged in the indictment were Pedro Carrillo, of Escondido, Calif.; Jeffrey Perelman, of Fort Lauderdale; Alan Lefkin, of Parkland; Steven Pearlstein, of Coral Springs; and Timothy Sigman, of Sebastian. The other medical professionals charged were chiropractor Craig Beaver, of Lake Worth, and pharmacist Peter DelToro, of Palm City.

Although they were not medical professionals, Richard DelToro, of Port St. Lucie, and Jaclyn Rubino, of Stuart, were indicted for illegal distribution of painkillers, steroids and human growth hormone because they operated Treasure Coast Specialty Pharmacy in Jensen Beach, according to the indictment.

Paul Joyce and Carles Cooke, both from Palm Beach Gardens, plus Donald Montano and Kevin Johnson, both from Jupiter, were also charged with participating in the scheme.

The most serious charges carry up to 20 years in prison.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT, JACLYN IS MY EX! lol

I can't believe she's being indicted, she was fired years ago for not being comfortable with what they were doing! Wow.

She just had a baby too. This sucks for her. I had no idea.


----------



## gamma (Sep 2, 2011)

good thing she is your x or you would wrap up in this too.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 2, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT, JACLYN IS MY EX! lol
> 
> I can't believe she's being indicted, she was fired years ago for not being comfortable with what they were doing! Wow.
> 
> ...


 

wow that's crazy!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Sep 2, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT, JACLYN IS MY EX! lol
> 
> I can't believe she's being indicted, she was fired years ago for not being comfortable with what they were doing! Wow.
> 
> She just had a baby too. This sucks for her. I had no idea.




wow that is crazy man


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just ran into the pharmacy's former marketing director at the beach and we were talking about it. Peter used to always tell her, "don't worry, working for us you'll always have full legal council" and she was thinking why the hell would I need a legal team as a marketing director? When this all hit obviously it made sense. The chick I was talking to today hates my ex and thinks my ex got fired as a front to protect her. And they got her name wrong, she's married now and just had a child. Crazy shit, lol.


----------



## flcrkr (Sep 7, 2011)

Scary Shit


----------

